# Any painting secrets you'd like to share?



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I have 50 new unassembled hives and all the parts thereof to get painted and ready. I am NOT looking forward to assembling all the frames :Bawling: I generally prime my hive body parts and then paint them again once they are assembled. No real reason that I have to do it this way, it's just how I've always done it. 

Does anyone have any suggestions for speeding up the painting process?!!! This is soooo tedious! I have so many other things that I am scrambling trying to get done and I am desperate for a faster way to get some of the equipment ready for bees. I have 40 nucs coming in April and will begin splitting as soon as possible. So it is not just 50 hives that I will need to paint this year, but 100 or more. :help:


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

You can use a paint sprayer or roller it goes faster...


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I may end up getting a paint sprayer. I'm just about that desperate. Would a roller get the indentions/hand holds?


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

First get some oil base paint if you can find it. It's off the market around here now.I'd use the roller for a heavier covering and I'd make sure thee boxes were warm and dry to take the paint better.Other than that-have fun!


Wade


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

We dipped ours this year. It was an expensive investment, but worth it if I never have to paint again and it preserves them as long as people say it does. My husband built the tank and put the burner for a turkey fryer under it to heat the wax and rosin. It took four hours to heat and up and melt the wax mixture and seven hours to get them all dipped and put away. We did 60 medium supers, 20 bottom boards, 20 vented covers and 20 lids.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I've finally found a technique that goes a good bit faster. I stack up all the hive pieces and while keeping pressure on the top of the stack so they don't move I paint the sides of the stack which is of course the top edges, bottom edges and ends of the dovetails. I am using a little 4 inch nappy roller not the sponge ones. I then lay them out and use a brush to quickly paint the hand indentations. Then use the little roller again to paint the main surface. I'd say that this method saves me more than half the time of painting each one individually.


----------



## GeoCitizen (Feb 24, 2014)

My best painting tip is: *DON'T DO IT.* Hopefully you bought a higher quality hive that won't rot out in one year. The biggest issue I have with painting is over time the paint peels and you are in maintenance mode. If you do paint, never paint the inside; leave it natural wood. My hives are paraffin dipped (no paint). It has the same effect as painting without the chemicals. It also lasts longer because the paraffin seeps into the wood. A local apiary here in Ohio dips for a couple bucks a deep. If you can't find anyone providing this service, while your hive is in pieces I would do it yourself. Paraffin is available at any hobby store. Dipping is also a good way to kill AFB, fungus, mold or other ailments that may creep in over time.


----------

